

Show HN: Vimified | Ultimate VIM configuration - zaiste

Hello guys,<p>I wanted to get your feedback on my recent project : it aims to unify Vim configuration by aggregating some common plugins in order to provide an easy-to-use « package ».<p>It's called vimified : https://github.com/zaiste/vimified<p>The idea was to make it simpler than Janus (e.g. vundle instead of submodules et al.); it is also somehow similar to spf13-vim.<p>What do you think? Thanks!
======
Calamitous
"The Ultimate Vim Configuration" is like saying "The Ultimate Pair of Pants."
No matter how hard you try, one size just doesn't fit all.

That having been said, projects like this and Janus are definitely a step in
the right direction.

~~~
zaiste
Yes, that's true! I was hoping to introduce some kind of convention, a
starting point. Usually vimrc have some similarities I wanted to consolidate
what seems common and eventually show how to combine it with some specific
elements (a particular programming language or technology)

~~~
brandoncordell
I appreciate what you're doing. Whatever you do try not to hinder people
learning vim as a core. After installing Janus, I decided that I wasn't
learning Vim anymore, I was learning Janus. Getting rid of Janus and MacVim
and starting off with a tiny .vimrc allowed me to actually learn Vim. It was
the single best thing I did to learn Vim. Since then my .vimrc has grown
pretty large (compared to what it was when I started), but it's all mine now.
It fits my workflow and it's perfect.

~~~
zaiste
I partially agree with you, Janus is certainly a bit complicated and may
hinder people learning vim. With vimified I wanted to keep the traditional
approach but make it more powerful from the start. For example, I will try no
to split vimrc into separate files, there should be always only one base file
(+ folding). You get the base, a convention, but there will be certainly
things to be adjusted on your own along the way. That was the idea...

------
vectorpush
I wish each plugin listed had a descriptive paragraph instead of just a one
liner. I've meticulously curated my vimrc to accommodate my particular work-
flow and visual preferences, so I'm pretty hesitant to introduce a bunch of
new plugins and configurations without knowing exactly what is happening (as
many of the plugins go unused if I am not distinctly aware that I wanted the
functionality).

~~~
Vitaly
check out <https://github.com/astrails/dotvim> instead. pretty good readme

------
johncoltrane
Thanks for the hard work, but the only person that should decide what is or
not in my .vim folder and my .vimrc is me.

Also the name doesn't seem very good to me : "vimifying" something means that
you make something (a browser, a PDF viewer, whatever that is "non-Vim-like")
more "Vim-like". Customizing the hell out of Vim is quite the opposite.

~~~
zaiste
Thanks for your feedback! I started this project to reduce friction when new
members join our team. In that context « vimified » was meant to be associated
with a person who gets a ready-to-use « vim bundle », but as you probably
noticed I'm not a native English speaker. ;)

------
VeejayRampay
I want a rewrite of vim's internals so that it can be scripted with something
else than vimscript, which is, to this day, the only way to have access to all
the bang vim has to offer. And that's pretty sad cause vimscript is not a very
good language.

~~~
johncoltrane
You can use Ruby, Python, Perl and Tcl.

------
Vitaly
How is this better then <https://github.com/astrails/dotvim> ? :)

The readme is better and does not pretends to be ultimate, just a pretty good
one ;)

------
solutionyogi
Why should I choose vimified over spf13-vim? [Especially because I am on
Windows and I don't see any details about Windows support.]

Also, why should I install plugins about languages which I don't care?

~~~
zaiste
At the moment spf13-vim is, indeed, more feature-rich. There is also no
Windows support yet. I'll provide a way to easily select plugin sets for a
specific language/technology. Thanks for your feedback !

------
karinqe
Vim completely freezes and consumes 100% cpu right after starting up.

Also, the yankring plugin has a problem with non-existant ~/.vim/tmp
directory.

------
strager
How does boot time compare to stock/distro Vim?

------
odilontalk
Great selection of plugins, keep it up !

------
asselinpaul
How would you install this for Macvim?

